# Ontario Members



## godboy (May 2, 2013)

Just signed on and wondered if there are many smokers nearby.  Thinking of group events sort of thing.

John


----------



## wwdragon (May 6, 2013)

I am in Montreal I would love something like this, bunch of smokers going on, a dip in the pool to cool off (if I ever open it heheh) and lots of good food, beers and conversation.

Barry


----------



## godboy (May 7, 2013)

same here...just sounds like fun


----------



## ndinadis (May 13, 2013)

I was thinking of making a thread just like this to trade help and ideas with locals

I am the GTA.

Nick


----------



## godboy (May 13, 2013)

I'm sure as the season gets going and people check in we will get more interest


----------



## 1905 (May 14, 2013)

North Toronto here.

Great idea for an Ontario group, count me in.

Any ideas on where I can find bulk woods for smoking?


----------



## muskokasmoker (May 14, 2013)

Great idea. I;m just north of Toronto, in the Muskoka Lake region

Mike


----------



## godboy (May 14, 2013)

might be tricky finding a central location


----------



## ndinadis (May 14, 2013)

So being new to this, I have no idea where to buy meat (other then reg grocery store)

Where do you guys go to buy a pork shoulder? And how much per pound is reasonable up here?

Does costco have anything? I bought some ribs there.

Nick


----------



## 1905 (May 15, 2013)

ndinadis said:


> So being new to this, I have no idea where to buy meat (other then reg grocery store)
> 
> Where do you guys go to buy a pork shoulder? And how much per pound is reasonable up here?
> 
> ...


Nick,

what area of Toronto are you in?

I'm on the west end and know of a great butcher shop, but its north of Oakville, so it may be too far for you.....


----------



## ndinadis (May 15, 2013)

1905 said:


> Nick,
> 
> what area of Toronto are you in?
> 
> I'm on the west end and know of a great butcher shop, but its north of Oakville, so it may be too far for you.....


Not actually in Toronto, Oakville Burlington border. 

So likely pretty close (is yours in Milton?)

Where are you located?


----------



## wineguy (May 16, 2013)

1905 said:


> North Toronto here.
> Great idea for an Ontario group, count me in.
> Any ideas on where I can find bulk woods for smoking?


Ontario gas BBQ have a large selection of woods for smoking.  I especially like the Jamaican Pimento wood they import, makes fabulous Jerk Chicken, but I use it for other cooks because of the fabulous flavour it imparts.


----------



## ndinadis (May 16, 2013)

wineguy said:


> Ontario gas BBQ have a large selection of woods for smoking. I especially like the Jamaican Pimento wood they import, makes fabulous Jerk Chicken, but I use it for other cooks because of the fabulous flavour it imparts.


I think I need to go check this place out one day. It seems awesome.

Another option if there is one local is Barbecue

Anyone know a Canadian source to get an A-Maze-N pellet smoker and pellets?
Shipping for me was more then the unit and the guys at bbq galore had never heard of it.


----------



## muskokasmoker (May 17, 2013)

Nick, Ontario Gas BBQ has the amazen pellet smoker, along with the tube smoker. They also carry BBQer's Delight pellets, they are on the expensive side at $5.00 for a 1 pound bag, but they are 100% wood flavor. You could also try Traeger pellets . You can find them at any Home Hardware. They are not as good as they are a mix of alder or oak and the flavor wood.

Mike


----------



## 1905 (May 21, 2013)

ndinadis said:


> Not actually in Toronto, Oakville Burlington border.
> So likely pretty close (is yours in Milton?)
> Where are you located?



I'm north of acton, the butcher is on Trafalgar 15 minutes north of the 401, on the left side called Agram's. 
They are a family from eastern Europe, great little shop, special order cuts and dried meats.
I like the value.

There's a small shop on the east end of upper middle road, in oakville. On the north side, can't remember the name....there's a Starbucks in the plaza.
The guy has steaks hanging for 40+days and a whole bunch of crazy stuff going on.


----------



## palladini (May 27, 2013)

I am from mid southwestern Ontario


----------



## ndinadis (May 28, 2013)

Where exactly is mid southwestern?


----------



## paulmart (May 30, 2013)

Im from owen sound, ontario
But i live in edmonton area

..so i guess that helps no one lol


----------



## palladini (May 31, 2013)

Ding A Ling City, my friend, In the area formally known as Brant County, along the Grand river.  Also Known as Brantford Ontario

Got My first smoker today, a MasterBuilt Digital electric Model 20070411  I preseasoned it today, May 31  I paln to do ribs Saturday June 1st.  Have this on them, wrapped tightly in plastic in the fridge right now -

*Sweet Dry Rub for Ribs*

6   tablespoons brown sugar
3   tablespoons paprika
3   tablespoons salt
3   tablespoons ground black pepper
2   teaspoon garlic powder
2   teaspoon mustard powder

And I plan to do the 3-2-1 method of cooking them.


----------



## ndinadis (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought a MES 30 too except the new 2013 model. there are times I wish I had bought the "old" style as thats what most people on here have.

I just did my first butt in it today, was quite a bit different then I planned... (im posting a q-view)

good luck with the ribs! I have used a similar rub tastes great


----------



## two much smoke (Jul 19, 2013)

I am in London Ontario and interested. Quick question as I see you are in London, where do you buy your cure in London.


----------



## kripplerk (Aug 3, 2013)

Highland Farms sells cure in their meat department. I ended up importing some Morton's cure before I realized HF had it.


----------



## palladini (Aug 3, 2013)

Here is question I have for the Ontario members.  Has anybody ever seen a brisket on sale in this province, i cannot seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## ndinadis (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought my cure from Fortinos, the one by me has a large meat department and great butchers, I simply asked if they sold it and he brought me out a bag from the back 1KG for $3.xx

Brisket I have again seen at fortinos (this new one is awesome) 

But I have also heard that good place to get it is ST Lawrence market or similar

I've only every purchased one through a friend who owns a BBQ restaurant (his brisket is better but my pork wins lol)


----------



## palladini (Aug 5, 2013)

ST Lawrence market is in Toronto, I do know where it is.  The problem I have, I do not drive any longer, only time I do get to Toronto any more is to go to Sunny Brook Hospital for a Doctors appointment, twice a year.  And these doctors appointments take several hours, usually start at 9 to11 Am and we leave that hospital around 5, what hours does that Market run?  We have a 96 mile trek to get to that hospital.  And no Fortinos in Brantford


----------



## ndinadis (Aug 5, 2013)

What about Longos?
Anywhere with hanging beef, as in they cut it from the cow rather then get cryopacks 
I would just ask around I have found places tell me they do carry it and it just not out as its cut up for other things.


----------



## palladini (Aug 19, 2013)

ndinadis said:


> What about Longos?
> Anywhere with hanging beef, as in they cut it from the cow rather then get cryopacks
> I would just ask around I have found places tell me they do carry it and it just not out as its cut up for other things.


Longos, not one of them to found here in Ding A ling.  Might be one in Hamilton, I will have to look for it.


----------



## two much smoke (Aug 31, 2013)

Most butchers will cut a brisket for you but it is something you need to order ahead of time. Most grind it up for hamburger. Call your local butcher a week ahead of time and I am sure he will order one for you.


----------



## hugh (Sep 21, 2013)

Im not far from London and i get all spices and cures from "canadian butch supply" they have everything but meat. As for any meat u can get any cut from norwich packers out of woodstock.


----------

